# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτιλία και  Περιβάλλον >  Θάλασσα και ενέργεια

## erwdios

Η θάλασσα αποτελεί το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του πλανήτη, όπως είναι γνωστό. Η θάλασσα προσφέρει στον άνθρωπο πολύτιμους πόρους, για την επιβίωση του. Στις μέρες μας όμως, ο άνθρωπος αντλώντας όλους αυτούς τους πόρους, έχει προκαλέσει μεγάλες καταστροφές στο θαλάσσιο οικοσύστημα. 
Από τη θάλασσα όμως ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να πάρει ενέργεια και να την μετατρέψει σε οφέλιμη γι' αυτόν ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Αυτός ο τρόπος παραγωγής ενέργειας έχει πολύ μικρές περιβαλλοντικές επιδράσεις. 
Δύο μορφών ενέργειες μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί ο άνθρωπος από τη θάλασσα. Η μία είναι η γνωστή σε όλους μας αιολική ενέργεια και η άλλη είναι η ενέργεια από τα θαλάσσια κύματα.
Η αιολική ενέργεια προέρχεται από την επίδραση του ήλιου πάνω στη γη, προκαλεί ατμοσφαιρικές κινήσεις καθώς και κινήσεις στη θάλασσα ως αποτέλεσμα φυσικού μετασχηματισμού της ενέργειας. Αυτή η κινητική ενέργεια μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε ηλεκτρική μέσα από τις ανεμογεννήτριες και τις εγκαταστάσεις εκμετάλλευσης της κυματικής ενέργειας.

----------


## erwdios

Η αιολική ενέργεια έχει αναπτυχθεί ευρέως τα τελευταία χρόνια κάνοντάς τη μια περιβαλλοντικά «καθαρή» τεχνολογία, και οικονομικά ανταγωνιστική σε σχέση με τα ορυκτά καύσιμα. Μεγαλύτερη έρευνα έχει γίνει μέχρι τώρα για περιοχές στη ξηρά και μόλις τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει παρατηρηθεί ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για την ανάπτυξη της αιολικής ενέργειας στη θάλασσα. Στην Ευρώπη σχεδιάζεται η εγκατάσταση περισσότερων ανεμογεννητριών μέσα στη θάλασσα για να γίνει η εκμετάλλευση των μεγαλύτερων τιμών ανέμου που πνέουν σε αυτή. Η τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιείται δε διαφέρει από αυτή που έχει αναπτυχθεί στη ξηρά με λεπτομέρειες μόνο στο σχεδιασμό των θεμελίων και τη μεταφορά του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος στη ξηρά με καλώδια υψηλής τάσης.
Αυτή τη στιγμή, η εκμετάλλευση της αιολικής ενέργειας στη θάλασσα είναι ακριβότερη από τη ξηρά ή και από τα ορυκτά καύσιμα. Το κόστος μειώνεται σε περιοχές που εμφανίζουν υψηλούς ανέμους. Την επόμενη δεκαετία αναμένεται να μειωθεί κατά 50% το κόστος που θα την κάνει ανταγωνιστική με τις ανεμογεννήτριες που βρίσκονται στη ξηρά και με το φυσικό αέριο. Η ανάπτυξη σταθερής θεμελίωσης που θα αντέχει στο σκληρό περιβάλλον της θάλασσας είναι η πρόκληση που καλείται να αντιμετωπιστεί διεθνώς. Πρόσφατα, η υπηρεσία ενέργειας της Δανίας, ανακάλυψε πως η χρήση ατσαλένιας θεμελίωσης μπορεί να μειώσει το κόστος κατά το ένα τρίτο απ’ ότι η θεμελίωση με μπετόν, είναι πιο ελαφριά και μπορεί να μεταφερθεί πιο εύκολα. Το γεγονός αυτό θα έχει μεγάλη επίδραση στο συνολικό κόστος, μιας και το κόστος θεμελίωσης αντιπροσωπεύει το 23-30% όλης της επένδυσης. 
Η βιομηχανία αιολικής ενέργειας στη θάλασσα ξεκίνησε περίπου 30χρόνια πριν στη Δανία. Παρακάτω παρουσιάζεται μια ανεμογεννήτρια εγκατεστημένη στη θάλασσα.

----------


## erwdios

Η αιολική ενέργεια στη θάλασσα παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στις χώρες της Β. Ευρώπης εν’όψη του 2010. Η Μ. Βρετανία έχει τη μεγαλύτερη πηγή αιολικής ενέργειας στη θάλασσα, με μικρά σχετικά βάθη και μεγάλο αιολικό δυναμικό στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα. Διαθέτει το 33% της συνολικής Ευρωπαϊκής αιολικής ενέργειας στη θάλασσα, αρκετή ώστε να υπερκαλύψει τις ανάγκες της χώρας 3 φορές παραπάνω. 
Υπάρχουν πολλοί παράγοντες που προτείνουν την ανάπτυξη αιολικών πάρκων στη θάλασσα. Πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι οι άνεμοι στη θάλασσα είναι κατά κύριο λόγο πιο έντονοι απ’ ότι στη ξηρά. Και με δεδομένο ότι η παραγόμενη ισχύς εξαρτάται σε τρίτο βαθμό από την ταχύτητα του ανέμου, αποτελεί πολύ ενθαρρυντικό στοιχείο.  

Οι ανεμογεννήτριες πρέπει να τοποθετούνται σε ρηχά νερά με βάθος μικρότερο των 30μέτρων. Σύμφωνα με βρετανικές οδηγίες, όλα τα έργα που τοποθετούνται στη θάλασσα πρέπει να βρίσκονται σε απόσταση τουλάχιστον 5 χιλιομέτρων από τη ξηρά. 


Όσο πιο μακριά από την ακτή τοποθετούνται τόσο πιο μεγάλη είναι η ισχύς που παράγεται καθώς ο άνεμος είναι πιο έντονος. Παρ’ όλα αυτά το κόστος παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στην χωροθέτηση του πάρκου.

----------


## erwdios

Μέρη ανεμογεννήτριας

Στο σχήμα παρουσιάζονται τα μέρη που αποτελούν μια τυπική ανεμογεννήτρια.

----------


## erwdios

*Εγκατάσταση*
Η εγκατάσταση μιας ανεμογεννήτριας στη θάλασσα μπορεί να γίνει είτε με την κατασκευή ατσάλινης θεμελίωσης που κατεβαίνει ως τον πυθμένα, είτε με την κατασκευή θεμελίων βαρύτητας. Τα θεμέλια βαρύτητας είναι κατασκευές από μπετόν και βρίσκονται μόνιμα κάτω από τη στάθμη της θάλασσας και επάνω σε αυτά τοποθετείται ο πύργος της ανεμογεννήτριας. Όλα τα θεμέλια προστατεύονται από τη διάβρωση που μπορεί να τους επιφέρει η επαφή με το θαλασσινό νερό, όπως ακριβώς και οι πετρελαϊκές πλατφόρμες. 

Η εγκατάσταση μπορεί να γίνει και με πλατφόρμες που επιπλέουν, αλλά αποτελούν μια ακριβή λύση για τα σημερινά δεδομένα. 

Η μεταφορά του ρεύματος γίνεται με υποθαλάσσια καλωδίωση σε έναν υποσταθμό που βρίσκεται στη ξηρά και από εκεί γίνεται η σύνδεση με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.

Η μεγαλύτερη ισχύς που μπορούν να παράγουν οι ανεμογεννήτριες στη θάλασσα είναι 3MW με τάσεις ανάπτυξης ως τα 5MW. Κάθε ανεμογεννήτρια καλύπτει ετήσιες ανάγκες για περίπου 2500οικίες, ενώ παράλληλα μειώνει την εκπομπή αέριου CO2 κατά 50.000τόνους. Το ύψος μιας τέτοιας ανεμογεννήτριας κυμαίνεται στα 70m με μήκος πτερυγίων 50m.

Μέχρι τώρα το κόστος ενέργειας από ανεμογεννήτριες στη θάλασσα είναι 40% υψηλότερο απ’ ότι στη ξηρά. Αυτό οφείλεται κυρίως στο υψηλό κόστος μεταφοράς και εγκατάστασης στη θάλασσα καθώς επίσης και στην θεμελίωση. Όσο η τεχνολογία εξελίσσεται και αποκτάται περισσότερη εμπειρία, αναμένεται οι τιμές να μειωθούν όπως έγινε εξάλλου και με τις ανεμογεννήτριες στη ξηρά. 

Μπορεί να υπάρξει και συνδυασμός ανεμογεννητριών και σταθμών παραγωγής ρεύματος μέσω παλίρροιας στη βάση μιας ανεμογεννήτριας. Οι τεχνολογίες που εκμεταλλεύονται τη θάλασσα είναι σε νεότερο στάδιο απ’ ότι η εκμετάλλευση του ανέμου και ένας συνδυασμός αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι εφικτός. 

Οι ανεμογεννήτριες που χρησιμοποιούνται στη θάλασσα βασίζονται στην ίδια τεχνολογία με αυτές στη ξηρά. Οι δύσκολες συνθήκες της θάλασσας έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα να γίνονται ειδικοί σχεδιασμοί κυρίως στα θεμέλια του πύργου και στο σύστημα ελέγχου. 

Ο σχεδιασμός αυτός αφορά στην ενδυνάμωση του πύργου καθώς έρχεται σε επαφή με τον άνεμο και τα κύματα, στην προστασία των μερών του κιβωτίου από το θαλασσινό αέρα (θαλάσσιο σπρέι) και στην τοποθέτηση εμφανών στοιχείων για τη ναυσιπλοΐα και την προσέγγιση σε αυτή. Συνηθίζεται επίσης να βάφεται σε έντονο χρώμα το χαμηλότερο τμήμα της ώστε να αποφεύγονται ναυτικά ατυχήματα. Για τη νύχτα σημαίνονται με ερυθρό φανό ώστε να διασφαλίζεται η νυχτερινή ναυσιπλοΐα. 

Στη σημερινή αγορά οι ανεμογεννήτριες που χρησιμοποιούνται στη θάλασσα δεν είναι τόσο διαδεδομένες όσο αυτές στη ξηρά, και εξαιτίας οικονομικών λόγων δεν επιτρέπεται ο σχεδιασμός ειδικών ανεμογεννητριών. Παράλληλα δεν παρουσιάζονται προβλήματα που θα είχε μια νέα κατασκευή, αρκετά σημαντικό καθώς στη θάλασσα η μεταφορά συνεργείου θα πρέπει να γίνει με πλοίο ή με ελικόπτερο που στοιχίζει αρκετά και εξαρτάται από τον καιρό. 

Ο ειδικός σχεδιασμός που έχουν οι ανεμογεννήτριες στη θάλασσα αφορά επίσης και στο μέγεθος τους, όπως είναι το μέγεθος των πτερυγίων που σε ανεμογεννήτριες 4,5MW έχουν μήκος 120m. 

Η πρόκληση για μια ανεμογεννήτρια είναι να λειτουργήσει καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια του χρόνου ζωής της (20 χρόνια περίπου) με την ελάχιστη δυνατή συντήρηση. Ο πύργος και η θεμελίωση των ανεμογεννητριών στη θάλασσα, πρέπει να είναι ισχυρές κατασκευές ώστε να αντεπεξέρχονται στη δύναμη των θαλάσσιων κυμάτων. Στη ξηρά η θεμελίωση των ανεμογεννητριών γίνεται με μπετόν, ενώ στη θάλασσα η κατασκευή αποτελείται από μια κυλινδρική ατσάλινη κολόνα που φτάνει ως τον πυθμένα. Οι ατσάλινοι πύργοι είναι καλυμμένοι με ειδική μπογιά που θα διατηρηθεί για τα 20 χρόνια της λειτουργίας της ανεμογεννήτριας. Κάτω από τη στάθμη της θάλασσας, η θεμελίωση προστατεύεται από συσκευές-μεγάλες μεταλλικές πλάκες από μαγνήσιο ή ψευδάργυρο, οι οποίες διαβρώνονται και προστατεύουν έτσι τη θεμελίωση. Το σύστημα εξαερισμού που ψύχει το κιβώτιο ταχυτήτων και τον ηλεκτρολογικό εξοπλισμό μέσα στη μηχανή σχεδιάζεται έτσι ώστε να ελαττώνει τις φθορές που προκαλεί το θαλασσινό νερό.

Το σύστημα ελέγχου των ανεμογεννητριών που θεμελιώνονται στη θάλασσα είναι προσεκτικά σχεδιασμένο προκειμένου να αποφεύγονται έξοδα συντήρησης που αποτελούν σημαντικό κόστος σε μια τέτοια εγκατάσταση. Το σύστημα ελέγχου είναι υπεύθυνο στο να ανιχνεύει βλάβες στον ηλεκτρομηχανολογικό εξοπλισμό της ανεμογεννήτριας και να ενημερώνει έναν σταθμό παρακολούθησης που βρίσκεται στη ξηρά. Ο συνδυασμός της υψηλής τεχνολογίας συστημάτων ελέγχου με τη μεγάλη ισχύ των ανεμογεννητριών έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την παραγωγή «υψηλής ποιότητας» ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος που υπερκαλύπτει τις προϋποθέσεις του δικτύου. Αυτό είναι σημαντικό σε αγροτικές περιοχές και σε περιπτώσεις που η αιολική ενέργεια αποτελεί σημαντικό κομμάτι της συνολικής ηλεκτρικής ισχύος που δίνεται προς κατανάλωση. Όπως και με τις άλλες σχεδιαστικές παραμέτρους, οι βελτιώσεις στο σύστημα ελέγχου έχουν βοηθήσει και τις ανεμογεννήτριες της ξηράς.

----------


## erwdios

*Εγκατάσταση*
Η εγκατάσταση γίνεται με τη βοήθεια πλωτών εξέδρων και ειδικών πλοίων – φορτηγίδες – για τη μεταφορά υλικών από τη βάση του εργοταξίου που βρίσκεται στη ξηρά, στη θέση εγκατάστασης. Οι εργασίες κατασκευής ξεκινάνε στον πυθμένα της θάλασσας με τη θεμελίωση των στηριγμάτων του πύργου της ανεμογεννήτριας.


Η πλωτή εξέδρα που στήνεται για να γίνουν οι εργασίες της θεμελίωσης. Στην εικόνα φαίνεται και χώρος προσνήωσης ελικοπτέρων για περιπτώσεις ανάγκης γρήγορης μεταφοράς προσωπικού.

----------


## erwdios

*Εγκατάσταση*
Η θεμελίωση του πύργου στον πυθμένα της θάλασσας. Στη θεμελίωση τοποθετείται και στρώμα χαλικιών.


Μεταφορά των χαλικιών από τη φορτηγίδα. Αφού πλησιάσει τον πύργο, ένα έμβολο απωθεί από το σκάφος τα χαλίκια και παρασύρονται στο βυθό.

----------


## erwdios

*Εγκατάσταση*
Στη συνέχεια έξω από το νερό, εγκαθίστανται ο πύργος της ανεμογεννήτριας. Αφού ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή του που γίνεται με μικρά σωληνωτά τμήματα και όχι ενιαία, στη ξηρά συναρμολογείται το κέλυφος με 2 από τα 3 πτερύγια.




Το κέλυφος μεταφέρεται με ειδικά εξοπλισμένα πλοία που διαθέτουν μηχανήματα ανύψωσης και στήνονται πάνω στον πύργο.

----------


## erwdios

*Εγκατάσταση*
Ανύψωση του κελύφους και τοποθέτησή του στον πύργο. Διακρίνονται τα δύο πτερύγια που έχουν ήδη τοποθετηθεί στη ξηρά ενώ διακρίνεται και η θέση του τρίτου πτερυγίου στην πλήμνη. 


Τοποθέτηση του τρίτου πτερυγίου στην πλήμνη


Εγκατάσταση καλωδίων σύνδεσης και προστατευτικών σημαντήρων

----------


## erwdios

*Περιβαλλοντικές επιπτώσεις*
Οι περιβαλλοντικές επιπτώσεις για τις ανεμογεννήτριες που χρησιμοποιούνται στη θάλασσα μπορούν να χωριστούν σε τρεις κατηγορίες. Μια κατηγορία είναι οι επιπτώσεις από φυσική σκοπιά, μια δεύτερη κατηγορία οι βιολογικές επιπτώσεις και τέλος οι επιπτώσεις στις ανθρώπινες δραστηριότητες. 

Όσο αφορά τις επιπτώσεις στη φύση, αυτές επικεντρώνονται κυρίως στις επιπτώσεις που έχει η θεμελίωση και η καλωδίωση της ανεμογεννήτριας αλλά και του υποσταθμού στον θαλάσσιο πυθμένα. Για αυτές τις δραστηριότητες, έχουν γίνει υπολογιστικά μοντέλα και έχουν αξιολογήσει ότι και στο χειρότερο σενάριο που μπορεί να υπάρξει, η επίδραση στον πυθμένα είναι ελάχιστη σε σχέση με τις φυσικές μετακινήσεις που γίνονται. Καθώς γίνεται η θεμελίωση, καλύπτεται ένα μέρος του πυθμένα, αλλά ταυτόχρονα δημιουργείται νέος που χρησιμοποιείται από τους θαλάσσιους οργανισμούς για εγκατάσταση. 

Η θεμελίωση θα επιδράσει και τα τοπικά θαλάσσια ρεύματα. Οι επιδράσεις αυτές είναι σε μικρή τοπική μόνο κλίμακα. Υπολογιστικά μοντέλα έχουν δείξει ότι η συνολική ταχύτητα των ρευμάτων μειώνεται περίπου στο 2% μετά την εγκατάσταση. 

Τέλος, μια άλλη επίδραση στη φύση προέρχεται από τα ατυχήματα που μπορεί να συμβούν στο αιολικό πάρκο ή το σταθμό του. Από αυτά τα ατυχήματα μπορεί να διαρρεύσουν έλαια στο περιβάλλον από την καλωδίωση. Επίσης, κατά τη διάρκεια μεταφοράς υλικών με πλοία μπορεί να υπάρξει διαρροή πετρελαίου. Ακόμα και κατά την αγκυροβολία αυτών των πλοίων, μπορεί να κοπούν τα υποθαλάσσια καλώδια με αποτέλεσμα να διαρρεύσουν έλαια. Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, η επίδραση από ατυχήματα παραμένει περιορισμένη. Η πιθανότητα για τέτοια ατυχήματα είναι πολύ μικρή και η μόλυνση από έλαια ή πετρέλαιο δεν είναι βασική σε ένα θαλάσσιο αιολικό πάρκο. 

Όσο αφορά τις βιολογικές επιδράσεις, ένα θαλάσσιο αιολικό πάρκο όπως ένα αντίστοιχο στη ξηρά επιδρά στους πληθυσμούς των πτηνών. Επιβάλλεται να γίνει λεπτομερής μελέτη ώστε να διαπιστωθεί ότι η περιοχή εγκατάστασης δεν είναι μεταναστευτικό πέρασμα πτηνών. 

Οι βιοκοινωνίες που ζουν στον πυθμένα της θεμελίωσης επηρεάζονται αλλά σε μικρό ποσοστό. Η συνολική μείωση του ενδιαιτήματος επηρεάζει το 0,1% περίπου της πανίδας που ζει στον πυθμένα. Η θεμελίωση όμως δημιουργεί νέο υπόστρωμα και παρατηρήσεις έχουν δείξει ότι νέες κοινότητες χλωρίδας και πανίδας εγκαθίστανται.

Οι ανεμογεννήτριες που βρίσκονται στη θάλασσα, μπορεί να επηρεάσουν τα ψάρια με διάφορους τρόπους. Όπως αναφέρθηκε πριν, η τροφή για τα ψάρια στην περιοχή δε θα μειωθεί. Εμπειρικά έχει διαπιστωθεί ότι είδη ψαριών που έλκονται από κατασκευές όπως είναι τα ναυάγια μπορεί να εμφανιστούν σε μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα στην περιοχή. Η θεμελίωση μπορεί να έλξει και τα ψάρια, χωρίς να είναι γνωστό το εύρος αυτής της επίδρασης. Ο υποθαλάσσιος θόρυβος από τις ανεμογεννήτριες και τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία των καλωδίων μπορεί να έχουν μια τοπική επίδραση στην κατανομή των ψαριών. 

Σε έρευνες που έχουν γίνει σε εγκατεστημένα αιολικά πάρκα στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα, έχουν δείξει ότι φάλαινες που ζουν σε εκείνες τις περιοχές, αποφεύγουν να έρχονται σε επαφή με τις ανεμογεννήτριες. Παρόλα αυτά, οι έρευνες είναι ακόμα σε αρχικό στάδιο και πρέπει να υπάρξει κάποια εμπειρία ώστε να γίνει γνωστό αν επηρεάζονται θαλάσσιοι οργανισμοί. 

Τέλος, όσο αφορά τις επιπτώσεις στους ανθρώπους έχουν να κάνουν πρώτα με το θόρυβο και την οπτική όχληση. Τόσο ο θόρυβος όσο και η οπτική όχληση είναι σχεδόν ανύπαρκτα ζητήματα. Ο θόρυβος έχει μελετηθεί πως δεν ξεπερνά το 1χιλιόμετρο. Αυτό σημαίνει πως οι ανεμογεννήτριες δεν ακούγονται στη ξηρά. Η οπτική όχληση, επηρεάζεται από τις καιρικές συνθήκες και την καθαρότητα της ατμόσφαιρας.  

Σημαντική επίδραση θα έχουν οι αλιευτικές δραστηριότητες, καθώς στην περιοχή του πάρκου και σε γειτονικές περιοχές των υποθαλάσσιων καλωδίων απαγορεύονται οι τράτες. Πάντως η περιοχή που καταλαμβάνεται είναι περιορισμένη. Από την άλλη μεριά, καθώς ψάρια θα ακολουθήσουν τους οργανισμούς που θα εγκατασταθούν στα θεμέλια, μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί η αλιεία με δίχτυα.

Επίσης, δραστηριότητες που έχουν να κάνουν με την εξαγωγή από τον πυθμένα άμμου και χαλικιών δεν επηρεάζονται καθώς η χωροθέτηση του πάρκου λαμβάνει όλες αυτές τις δραστηριότητες υπ’ όψη. Τέλος, χωροθέτηση εξετάζει και την περίπτωση να μην εγκατασταθεί το πάρκο σε περιοχές με ναυάγια και σημεία ιδιαίτερου αρχαιολογικού ενδιαφέροντος. Από την άλλη κατά τις εργασίες κατασκευής, μπορεί να ανακαλυφθούν αρχαιολογικά ευρήματα.

----------


## erwdios

Τα κύματα προκαλούνται από πολλές δυνάμεις όπως για παράδειγμα τον άνεμο, τη βαρυτική έλξη από τον ήλιο και τη σελήνη, τις αλλαγές των ατμοσφαιρικών πιέσεων, σεισμούς κ.α. Τα κύματα που δημιουργούνται από τον άνεμο είναι τα πιο συχνά. 

Καθώς ο αέρας κινείται πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας, μόρια του αέρα που βρίσκονται στο στρώμα επαφής με τα μόρια του νερού αλληλεπιδρούν. Αυτή η δύναμη επεκτείνεται σε όλη την επιφάνεια του νερού δημιουργώντας μικρή ανατάραξη. Με τις αναταράξεις αυτές δημιουργείται μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια νερού, αυξάνοντας την τριβή μεταξύ αέρα και νερού. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τη μεταφορά μεγαλύτερων τιμών ενέργειας, δημιουργώντας μεγαλύτερα κύματα. 

Όταν ο άνεμος παύσει, τα κύματα συνεχίζουν την πορεία τους και σταδιακά χάνουν την ενέργειά τους. Μπορεί να κινούνται για εκατοντάδες χιλιόμετρα μέχρι να προσεγγίσουν μια ακτή. Η προβλεψιμότητα των κυμάτων είναι ένα πλεονέκτημα της κυματικής ενέργειας ως ανανεώσιμη πηγή ενέργειας. 

Ένα κύμα στο ωκεανό που έχει μεγάλο βάθος εμφανίζεται ως ένα ογκώδες αντικείμενο που κινείται. Ένα τοίχος νερού που ταξιδεύει στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας. Για την κατανόηση της κυματικής ενέργειας είναι σημαντικό να αντιληφθεί ότι δεν είναι αυτό το πραγματικό γεγονός. Ένα ωκεάνιο κύμα είναι η κίνηση της ενέργειας, όμως το νερό δεν κινείται όπως φαίνεται. Ενώ φαίνεται το νερό να κινείται προς την ακτή από τα κύματα αυτό δε συμβαίνει. Δεν πραγματοποιείται μια ροή νερού, αλλά μια ροή ενέργειας από το μέρος που δημιουργήθηκε μέχρι το σημείο καταστροφής της. Αυτό το σημείο μπορεί να είναι στην ακτή ή ακόμα και στη μέση του ωκεανού.  

Τα μόρια του νερού μέσα στο κύμα κινούνται σε κύκλους. Η φύση των κυμάτων εξαρτάται από τη σχέση μεταξύ του μεγέθους κύματος και το βάθος του νερού μέσα στο οποίο κινείται. Η κίνηση των μορίων αλλάζει από κυκλική σε ελλειπτική καθώς το κύμα προσεγγίζει την ακτή και το βάθος του νερού μειώνεται. Καθώς το κύμα προσεγγίζει την ακτή, η κίνηση γίνεται κυρίως οριζόντια.  

Η ενέργεια στα κύματα είναι τεράστια. Ακόμα και το μέρος των κυμάτων που μπορεί ν’ αξιοποιηθεί αυτή τη στιγμή από τεχνολογική πλευρά, αντιστοιχεί σε ενέργεια που μπορεί να συγκριθεί με την παγκόσμια παραγωγή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας σήμερα.
 
Στην αξιολόγηση του παγκόσμιου συμβουλίου ενέργειας το 2001 αναφέρεται ότι η κυματική ενέργεια μπορεί να καλύψει παγκοσμίως 2ΤW ενώ στην Ευρώπη μπορούν να καλυφθούν ανάγκες λίγο πιο πάνω από το 50% της συνολικής ενεργειακής ζήτησης. Η κυματική ενέργεια μετράται σε kW/m, δηλαδή κW ανά μέτρο κύματος. 

 Στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα μέρη για την παραγωγή ενέργειας από τα θαλάσσια κύματα βρίσκονται στις βορειοδυτικές ακτές της Σκωτίας. H δυνατότητα παραγωγής ενέργειας πλησιάζει τα 14GW και μπορεί να εφοδιάσει 45TWh ετησίως. Tο δυναμικό από παλιρροιακά ρεύματα είναι της τάξης των 7,5GW και μπορεί να εφοδιάσει με 33,5TWhετησίως. 

Η ενέργεια από τις θαλάσσιες πηγές αναπτύσσεται ώστε να μειωθούν οι κλιματικές αλλαγές. Η εξάρτησή της από το φυσικό περιβάλλον, την κάνει να είναι ευπαθή σε τυχόν αλλαγές του κλίματος που παρατηρούνται. Οι τεχνολογίες που αναπτύσσονται τις κάνουν να έχουν τον ίδιο βαθμό ρίσκου όπως έχει η αιολική ενέργεια και η υδροηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Από τις ενδείξεις των τελευταίων δεκαετιών φαίνεται ότι το κλίμα της θάλασσας μεταβάλλεται, κάνοντας έτσι τη μελέτη για εγκατάσταση τέτοιων έργων πιο λεπτομερή.

Το μεγαλύτερο δυναμικό κυματικής ενέργειας εμφανίζεται εκεί που πνέουν οι ισχυρότεροι άνεμοι, δηλαδή σε γεωγραφικά πλάτη μεταξύ 40ο και 60ο βόρεια και νότια, στα ανατολικά όρια των ωκεανών. 

Από οικονομικής πλευράς, η κυματική ενέργεια δεν είναι προς το παρόν ανταγωνιστική με τα ορυκτά καύσιμα. Είναι όμως ανερχόμενη τεχνολογία και όσο εξελίσσεται γίνεται ολοένα και πιο υποσχόμενη. Το κόστος έχει πέσει ραγδαία τα τελευταία χρόνια και οι εταιρίες σήμερα σκοπεύουν στα 10cent/kWh ενώ στις πιο εξελιγμένες συσκευές στα 5cent/kWh.

Και ενώ οι περιοχές με μεγάλο κυματικό δυναμικό ερευνώνται διεξοδικά τα τελευταία χρόνια, σε περιοχές με νερά που βρίσκονται προστατευόμενα από τα μεγάλα κύματα δεν έχει γίνει λεπτομερής μελέτη. Όταν το μέτωπο του κύματος έχει ισχύ 20-30kW/m η τεχνολογία μπορεί να παράγει 100-500TWh/έτος παγκοσμίως. Σε περιοχές όμως με μικρότερη ισχύ (10-20kW/m) αυτοί οι αριθμοί πιστεύεται πως μπορούν να διπλασιαστούν. 

Η ενέργεια από τα κύματα ποικίλλει και μεταβάλλεται κατά τη διάρκεια του χρόνου. Γι’ αυτό το λόγο πρέπει να προβλεφθεί η συμπεριφορά του συστήματος για διαφορετικά επίπεδα κυματικής ενέργειας.

Η συχνότητα των κυμάτων επηρεάζει την υδροδυναμική απόκριση των συσκευών εκμετάλλευσης της κυματικής ενέργειας. Το επίπεδο του ύψους του κύματος μπορεί να αλλάξει το επίπεδο της κυματικής ενέργειας. Είναι πολύ σημαντικός ο προσδιορισμός για το πώς επηρεάζει το κυματικό δυναμικό το σχεδιασμό των γεννητριών και την παραγωγή της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. Όμως αυτό μπορεί να έχει μεγάλη οικονομική επίδραση καθώς ο σχεδιασμός των εγκαταστάσεων εξαρτάται από το κυματικό δυναμικό και σε κάθε νέα τοποθεσία πρέπει να γίνεται ξεχωριστός σχεδιασμός. Αν ο ίδιος σχεδιασμός ανταποκρίνεται σε διάφορα κυματικά δυναμικά, τότε το κόστος μειώνεται και οι εγκαταστάσεις μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν παντού. 

Τα χαρακτηριστικά της κυματικής ενέργειας παίζουν μεγάλο ρόλο στο σχεδιασμό και τη λειτουργία των εγκαταστάσεων μετατροπής της κυματικής ενέργειας. Θεωρητικά, αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά είναι συναρτήσεις των καταγεγραμμένων στοιχείων όπως είναι το ύψος κύματος και η περίοδος μηδενικής υπέρβασης. 

Οι κυματικοί παράμετροι εξαρτώνται από τον προσανατολισμό, τις σεληνιακές ή ηλιακές δυνάμεις που ασκούνται μέσα από τα παλίρροιες, τη μεταβολή της θερμοκρασίας, το βάθος του πυθμένα καθώς και τη «σκιά» που δημιουργούν τα νησιά. 

Η επίδραση του βάθους και της «σκιάς» των νησιών είναι συνεχής στο χρόνο όσο οι γεωλογικές και φυσικές παράμετροι του πυθμένα και των νησιών παραμένουν σταθερές. Συνεπώς, οι αλλαγές των κυμάτων εξαιτίας αυτών των δύο παραμέτρων είναι σημαντικές στη διάρκεια του χρόνου. 

Οι γεωγραφικές παράμετροι των ακτών επηρεάζουν αρκετά τις κυματικές παραμέτρους οι οποίες με τη σειρά τους καθορίζουν το προφίλ της κυματικής ενέργειας. Οι συσκευές μετατροπής της κυματικής ενέργειας πρέπει να προσαρμόζονται σε αυτές τις κυμαινόμενες κυματικές παραμέτρους. Καθώς οι συσκευές μετατροπής της κυματικής ενέργειας σχεδιάζονται για να λειτουργούν σε δεδομένες κυματικές συνθήκες, αναπόφευκτα οι μεταβλητές παράμετροι θα έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα να μειώνουν την αποτελεσματικότητα των συσκευών. 

Είναι φανερό ότι ο σχεδιασμός των μετατροπέων της κυματικής ενέργειας πρέπει να είναι προσεγμένος ώστε να λειτουργεί αξιόπιστα, αποτελεσματικά και οικονομικά.

----------


## erwdios

Οι τεχνολογίες εκμετάλλευσης του θαλάσσιου δυναμικού βρίσκονται αυτή τη στιγμή στο στάδιο που βρισκόταν η αιολική τεχνολογία πριν από 15 περίπου χρόνια. Πλούσιο κυματικό και παλιρροιακό δυναμικό διαθέτει κυρίως η Μ. Βρετανία και η τεχνολογία που αναπτύσσεται είναι σημαντική και απορρέει από την εμπειρία που αποκτάται στο πεδίο. 

Η παρακάτω συσκευή διαθέτει τέσσερα στοιχεία, τη σημαδούρα, τον αγωγό επιτάχυνσης, το έμβολο και την αντλία. 

Ο αγωγός επιτάχυνσης είναι κατακόρυφος και άκαμπτος κάτω από το κύριο μέρος του πλωτήρα. Ο αγωγός ανοίγει και από τις δύο άκρες για να επιτρέπει την απρόσκοπτη είσοδο και έξοδο του θαλασσινού νερού από κάθε διεύθυνση. Στη μέση του αγωγού επιτάχυνσης βρίσκεται το έμβολο, ένας φαρδύς δίσκος που επιπλέει. Όταν ο πλωτήρας είναι σε ηρεμία, το έμβολο παραμένει στο μέσο από την εξισορόπηση των δύο αντλιών που βρίσκονται στις αντίθετες πλευρές του και επεκτείνονται στην κορυφή και τη βάση του αγωγού επιτάχυνσης αντιστοίχως. 



Η αντλία είναι μεταλλική με ενισχυμένη ελαστική μάνικα που μειώνει της εντάσεις. Το υπό πίεση θαλασσινό νερό απωθείται σε έναν υψηλής πίεσης συσσωρευτή και στη συνέχεια κινεί έναν κινητήρα ο οποίος είναι συζευγμένος με μια γεννήτρια. Η παραγόμενη ηλεκτρική ενέργεια μέσω υποβρύχιων καλωδίων οδηγείται στην ακτή.

----------


## erwdios

To σύστημα Pelamis είναι μια εγκατάσταση καλυμμένη κατά το ήμισυ με νερό, αρθρωτή αποτελούμενη από κυλινδρικά μέρη διασυνδεδεμένα με αρμούς. Η κίνηση που προκαλούν τα κύματα στους αρμούς, εμποδίζεται από υδραυλικά έμβολα, που αντλούν έλαια υπό πίεση μέσω υδραυλικών κινητήρων.



Οι υδραυλικοί κινητήρες οδηγούν γεννήτριες που παράγουν ηλεκτρική ενέργεια. Η ενέργεια από όλους τους αρμούς οδηγείται μέσω καλωδίων στο θαλάσσιο υπόστρωμα. Πολλές συσκευές μπορούν να ενωθούν μεταξύ τους και να διασυνδεθούν με την ακτή με ένα καλώδιο. 

Ένας νέος σχηματισμός αρμών χρησιμοποιείται για να αυξάνει την ισχύ σε μικρές θάλασσες. Ελέγχοντας τους αρμούς, ανταποκρίνεται αυξάνοντας την ικανότητα «συλλογής» της ενέργειας σε μικρές θάλασσες, είτε μειώνοντας στην οριακή λειτουργία σε ακραίες καιρικές συνθήκες. Το μηχάνημα βρίσκεται στη θέση του δεμένο σε ένα αγκυροβόλιο, και περιλαμβάνει ένα συνδυασμό πλωτήρων και βαριδίων εμποδίζοντας τους κάβους να σφίγγουν. Το Pelamis συγκρατείται αρκετά ώστε να παραμένει στη θέση του και η μόνη του κίνηση γίνεται μόνο καθώς περνάνε τα κύματα. Το πρωτότυπο των 750kW έχει 120m μήκος και 3,5m διάμετρο και περιέχει τρεις μετατροπείς ενέργειας με ισχύ 250kW. Κάθε υποσύνολο διαθέτει ολοκληρωμένο ηλεκτρό-υδραυλικό σύστημα παραγωγής ενέργειας. 

Ιδανικά μπορεί να είναι αγκυροβολημένο σε βάθη 50-60m. Έτσι, εκμεταλλεύεται μεγάλα κύματα που βρίσκονται στα ανοιχτά, αλλά αυξάνει το κόστος της καλωδίωσης με την ακτή.

----------


## erwdios

Η συσκευή αυτή εκμεταλλεύεται τα παλιρροϊκά ρεύματα. Οι βασικές προϋποθέσεις που χρειάζεται για να λειτουργήσει είναι μέση ταχύτητα 2,2-2,5m/s με βάθος νερού 20-30μέτρα. Η λειτουργία της στηρίζεται σε έναν άξονα με έλικες που αποτελεί επιτυχημένη βάση στις ανεμογεννήτριες και μπορεί να αποτελέσει επιτυχημένη λύση στη μετατροπή της κινητικής ενέργειας του νερού σε ηλεκτρική. Τό σύστημα λειτουργίας είναι παρόμοιο με αυτό των ανεμογεννητριών, μόνο που αντί τα πτερύγια να τα κινεί ο άνεμος, τα κινούν τα θαλάσσια ρεύματα. 



Μια πειραματική κατασκευή 3000kW τοποθετήθηκε στη Μ.Βρετανία το 2003 και συνεχίζει να δίνει σημαντικά δεδομένα.

----------


## erwdios

Η βασική ιδέα της κατασκευής αυτής είναι πως χρησιμοποιεί γνωστές αρχές από τα παραδοσιακά υδροηλεκτρικά εργοστάσια σε μια πλατφόρμα στην ανοικτή θάλασσα. Η συσκευή καλύπτεται από τα κύματα και οδηγούνται σε μια δεξαμενή πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας, όπου περνώντας στη συνέχεια από μερικούς κινητήρες παράγεται ηλεκτρισμός. Η μετατροπή ενέργειας ακολουθεί τρία βήματα, την ανύψωση, την αποθήκευση και την απελευθέρωση της ισχύος.



Η συσκευή βρίσκεται αγκυροβολημένη σε περιοχές με βάθος τουλάχιστον 25μέτρα με καλύτερη εφαρμογή τα 40μέτρα ώστε να εκμεταλλεύεται τη θαλάσσια ενέργεια πριν αυτή πλησιάσει τις παράκτιες περιοχές. Η συσκευή επιπλέει και μένει όσο σταθερή γίνεται. Δεν μετατρέπει ενέργεια αντλώντας ή μετακινώντας ορισμένα μέρη της με το κύμα. Εκμεταλλεύεται απλά την ενέργεια του νερού που την υπερβαίνει.

----------


## erwdios

Το σύστημα αυτό αποτελείται από μικρούς κινητήρες συζευγμένους με γεννήτριες που ενσωματώνονται σε κυματοθραύστες και προκυμαίες λιμένων. 



Η πρώτη πειραματική μονάδα τέθηκε σε λειτουργία το 2000 στη Σκωτία και είχε ισχύ 500kW καλύπτοντας την τοπική κοινωνία με 15ετές συμβόλαιο με την εταιρία διανομής ενέργειας της Σκωτίας. Στο σχήμα που ακολουθεί φαίνεται και η λειτουργία του. 



Η διαφορά στο ύψος του κύματος κινεί τον κινητήρα και αυτός με τη σειρά του τη γεννήτρια.

----------


## erwdios

*Περιβαλλοντικές επιπτώσεις*
Οι περιβαλλοντικές επιπτώσεις μιας εγκατάστασης παραγωγής ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος από θαλάσσια κύματα, είναι ένα πεδίο ευρείας μελέτης καθώς τα θαλάσσια οικοσυστήματα αποτελούν ευαίσθητες βιοκοινωνίες. Οι περιβαλλοντικές επιπτώσεις είναι μικρές σε σχέση με συμβατικές μονάδες παραγωγής ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, και αν συγκριθούν με μια πλατφόρμα εξόρυξης πετρελαίου στη θάλασσα, τότε διαπιστώνεται ότι η επίδραση στο θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον είναι αμελητέα. 

Οι περισσότερες από τις συσκευές που εξετάστηκαν λειτουργούν στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας. Οι εγκαταστάσεις αυτές κρατούνται σταθερές μ’ ένα σύστημα αγκυρώσεων. Οι αλυσίδες και οι άγκυρες είναι στην ουσία τα μόνα μέρη που έρχονται σε επαφή με τον πυθμένα και η επίδραση που έχουν σε αυτόν δε ξεπερνάει την επίδραση που έχει ένας απλός σημαντήρας ή ένα ναύδετο. Επίσης η καλωδίωση των εγκαταστάσεων με τη ξηρά, που είναι ποντισμένη στον πυθμένα, μπορεί να επιδράσει στον πυθμένα. Συνήθως είναι θαμμένη για να μην αναταράζονται τα καλώδια από κινήσεις πλοίων στη περιοχή. 

Πολλές από αυτές τις εγκαταστάσεις έχουν τμήματα που κινούνται υδραυλικά. Οι εταιρίες, στα πλαίσια της προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος, έχουν αλλάξει τα υδραυλικά έλαια με απλό νερό, για να μην υπάρξει μόλυνση της θάλασσας από διαρροές ελαίων. 

Συσκευές που έχουν πτερωτές που κινούνται με θαλάσσια ρεύματα, έχουν τοποθετηθεί μόνο σε ερευνητικό στάδιο και τα αποτελέσματα της επίδρασης της κίνησης της πτερωτής μέσα στο νερό δεν έχουν προκύψει ακόμα. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως, πρέπει να γίνει περισσότερη έρευνα για τις επιδράσεις που τυχόν έχουν οι εγκαταστάσεις αυτές και προς το παρόν να αποφεύγεται η εγκατάστασή τους σε ευαίσθητες οικολογικά περιοχές που εμφανίζουν ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## erwdios

Συνοψιζοντας, θα τονίσω ότι ή Ελλάδα δεν παρουσιάζει ικανό κυματικό δυναμικό έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί σοβαρό δίκτυο παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. Το πιο "σοβαρό" σημείο είναι τα νοτιοδυτικά παράλια της Πελοποννήσου όπου πιο ανοιχτά βρίσκεται το πιο βαθύ σημείο της Μεσογείου. Κατά τ'άλλα, στο Αιγαίο τα αναρίθμητα νησιά και οι νησίδες, εμποδίζουν να αναπτυχθούν ικανά κύματα ώστε να είναι βιώσιμη μια τέτοια παραγωγή. Μόνο πειραματικά μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί αυτή η τεχνολογία στα πλαίσια ερευνητικών προγραμμάτων.

Όσο αφορά την αιολική ενέργεια στη θάλασσα, αρχίζουν σιγά σιγά τα πρώτα βήματα για την κατασκευή τέτοιων πάρκων στις ελληνικές θάλασσες. Επειδή όμως πρέπει να υπάρχουν μικρά βάθη για να εγκαταστηθούν, οι υποψήφιες περιοχές μειώνονται λόγω της γεωμορφολογίας της χώρας μας. Ενδεικτικά να πούμε ότι έχει κατατεθεί αίτηση στη ΡΑΕ για αιολικό πάρκο στη θάλασσα στο Ν.Ευβοϊκό. Περιοχές με ενδιαφέρον λόγω του χαμηλού βάθους είναι το Β.Αιγαίο και συγκεκριμένα τα παράλια της Θράκης που δεν εμφανίζονται απότομες κλίσεις του βυθού. Και πάλι όμως επειδή είναι μια νέα εφαρμογή, ενδιαφέρον έχουν οι αντιδράσεις των τοπικών κοινωνιών.

----------


## erwdios

Ένα παράδειγμα εκμετάλλευσης της αιολικής ενέργειας στη θάλασσα υπάρχει στην Ηρακλειά, όπου αναπτύχθηκε από το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου μια ανεμογεννήτρια η οποία παρέχει ενέργεια σε ένα σύστημα αφαλάτωσης του νερού για την κάλυψη των αναγκών ύδρευσης του νησιού. Σημαντικό κομμάτι η αφαλάτωση που θα λύσει στο μέλλον το πρόβλημα της λειψυδρίας των ελληνικών νησιών. 
Στις φωτογραφίες που ακολουθούν φαίνεται αυτό το σύστημα. Η ανεμογεννήτρια είναι τοποθετημένη σε έναν πλωτήρα. 
Κατά την κατασκευή


Κατά τη λειτουργία

----------


## erwdios

Παραμονή της παγκόσμιας ημέρας περιβάλλοντος, αποδεικνύουμε σα χώρα το επίπεδο της περιβαλλοντικής, αλλά και κοινωνικής μας συνείδησης. 

"Αρνητικά τοποθετήθηκε το Νομαρχιακό Συμβούλιο Ανατολικής Αττικής στην πρόταση εγκατάστασης θαλάσσιου αιολικού πάρκου στον κόλπο του Μαραθώνα. Η εξέλιξη ακολουθεί την αρνητική απόφαση της Τρίτης Νομαρχιακής Επιτροπής, η οποία παρουσιάστηκε στον Συμβούλιο, που κατέληξε ομόφωνα στην αρνητική τοποθέτηση. 

Επρόκειτο για έργο που θα αναλάμβανε υπό σύσταση ιδιωτική εταιρεία, και προέβλεπε κατασκευή θαλάσσιου αιολικού πάρκου ισχύος 450MW. 
Θα αποτελείτο από 90 ανεμογεννήτριες, ονομαστικής ισχύος 5ΜW και ύψους 90 μέτρων η καθεμία. Η κοντινότερη θα βρισκόταν σε απόσταση μικρότερης από 2.500 μέτρα από την ακτή.
Ο αρμόδιος Αντινομάρχης, αφού αρχικά αναφέρθηκε στην ανάγκη αξιοποίησης των εναλλακτικών μορφών ενέργειας, 
και ειδικά της αιολικής προκειμένου να μειωθεί η επιβάρυνση του περιβάλλοντος, παρουσιάσε τους λόγους για τους οποίους η Επιτροπή είχε διαφωνήσει με την εγκατάσταση.
Το Νομαρχιακό Συμβούλιο συμφώνησε με τους λόγους της επιτροπής, και έτσι αποφάνθηκε αρνητικά με ομοφωνία.
Το Συμβούλιο δικαιολόγησε την τοποθέτησή του με το σκεπτικό ότι η επιβάρυνση στο ανθρωπογενές και φυσικό περιβάλλον θα ήταν «τεράστια» και προβληματική ήταν «η εγγύτητα στον υψηλής σημασίας υγροβιότοπο του Εθνικού Πάρκου Σχοινιά και η μεγάλη οπτική, αλλά και ηχητική, όχληση». Τέλος, από την προμελέτη του έργου «προκύπτει ότι η προτεινόμενη χωροθέτηση αγνοεί τον τουριστικό-παραθεριστικό χαρακτήρα της περιοχής αλλά και τον παγκοσμίου εμβέλειας ιστορικό χώρο του Μαραθώνα». "

πηγή: http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1020642&lngDtrID=244

----------


## erwdios

Φορτηγά πλοία, που θα κινούνται με αιολική ενέργεια, ενδέχεται να αντικαταστήσουν στο μέλλον τα συμβατικά πετρελαιοκίνητα πλοία, μειώνοντας τη ρύπανση ως και 80%.
Το πρώτο «αιολικό πλοίο» ονομάζεται Vindskip και σχεδιάστηκε από το Νορβηγό μηχανικό Τέργε Λάντε της Lade AS με σκοπό να μειώσει το υψηλό κόστος των καυσίμων και να βοηθήσει τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες να συμμορφωθούν με τις νέες οδηγίες για τις επιβλαβείς εκπομπές αερίων.

vindskip.jpg

Σχεδόν το 90% όλων των αγαθών μεταφέρεται διεθνώς με πλοία, και για αυτό το λόγο ο Διεθνής Οργανισμός Ναυτιλίας (ΙΜΟ) σκοπεύει να μειώσει τον αρνητικό περιβαλλοντικό αντίκτυπο των φορτηγών πλοίων.
Από το 2020 τα πλοία θα επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιούν, στις περισσότερες περιοχές, καύσιμα με μέγιστη περιεκτικότητα θείου 0,1%. Ωστόσο, τα καύσιμα αυτού του τύπου είναι υψηλότερου κόστους από αυτά που χρησιμοποιούνται κατά κανόνα σήμερα.
Ο Λάντε βρήκε λύση σε αυτό το πρόβλημα σχεδιάζοντας ένα πλοίο το οποίο χρησιμοποιεί αιολική ενέργεια, με τον σκελετό του να χρησιμοποιείται ως συμμετρική αεροτομή. Στην ανοικτή θάλασσα, το Vindskip θα επωφελείται από τους δυνατούς ανέμους, καθιστώντας το ενεργειακά αποδοτικό, ενώ στα περάσματα με ανέμους χαμηλών εντάσεων, το πλοίο θα χρησιμοποιεί ένα σύστημα με υγροποιημένο φυσικό αέριο.
Η κατανάλωση καυσίμων του πρότυπου πλοίου εκτιμάται πως θα είναι 40% μικρότερη σε σύγκριση με ένα συμβατικό φορτηγό πλοίο, ενώ οι εκπομπές διοξειδίου του άνθρακα μπορούν να μειωθούν έως και κατά 80%, σύμφωνα με τον Λάντε.
Το πλοίο θα χρησιμοποιεί επίσης ένα νέο λογισμικό που υπολογίζει τη βέλτιστη πορεία για την εκμετάλλευση της μέγιστης διαθέσιμης αιολικής ενέργειας, χρησιμοποιώντας μετεωρολογικά δεδομένα και μεγιστοποιώντας την ενεργειακή απόδοση.
Το πλοίο αξιοποιεί τον αποκαλούμενο «σχετικό άνεμο» (τον άνεμο που προκύπτει από την ίδια την κίνηση του σκάφους), μέσω ειδικής σχεδίασης του κύτους, το οποίο παραπέμπει σε ένα τεράστιο «πανί». Οι μηχανικοί της εταιρείας το σχεδίασαν με βάση αρχές που συναντώνται στην αεροναυπηγική, καθώς το σκάφος, χάρη στον ειδικό του σχεδιασμό, θα «σηκώνεται» από το νερό όσο επιταχύνει, με κινητήρες υγροποιημένου φυσικού αερίου να παρέχουν την απαιτούμενη ώθηση.
Η βασική αρχή («lifting body») σχεδιασμού του Vindskip χρησιμοποιείται στο σχεδιασμό αεροσκαφών και αξιοποιεί το σχήμα του αεροπλάνου για να το ανυψώσει, ενώ οι κινητήρες το ωθούν προς τα μπροστά. Το Wind Power System του εν λόγω σκάφους κάνει στην ουσία το ίδιο, βασιζόμενο στην «χρήση» του σχετικού ανέμου, ο οποίος καθορίζεται με τη σειρά του από την κατεύθυνση, την ταχύτητα, αλλά και την ένταση του «κανονικού» ανέμου. 
Το υβριδικό πλοίο αναμένεται να πλεύσει επίσημα για πρώτη φορά το 2019, εάν όλες οι δοκιμές στεφθούν με επιτυχία.

Πηγή: www.energypress.gr

----------

